# Where to take son in law



## snail71 (Dec 7, 2016)

My son in law is coming down for a visit. He is a former cancer patient and has to walk with crutches. I am looking for a place to take him where we won't have to walk too terribly far and will stand a good chance of catching some fish. I was thinking of taking him to Okaloosa peer. I could also do PCB. Any suggestions on what to fish with?


----------



## Mossy (May 24, 2017)

snail71 said:


> My son in law is coming down for a visit. He is a former cancer patient and has to walk with crutches. I am looking for a place to take him where we won't have to walk too terribly far and will stand a good chance of catching some fish. I was thinking of taking him to Okaloosa peer. I could also do PCB. Any suggestions on what to fish with?


Okaloosa Pier would be good. Bit of a walk. I have mobility problems and it takes me a bit to get out there. I fish from the second to the seventh light. Early morning is the best time to fish this pier.

If you are near me I have an "Old Guy Fishing Chair" (Homemade) that he may appreciate the use of. I can loan it to you with poles if you like. I love it. 

Email me and we can exchange information if you like. mh892-yahoo.com.


----------

